# Saltdogg Spreader Error Codes



## Gamtertag (Dec 27, 2012)

here we go again... :angry:

I had just bought a saltdogg sphe1500 spreader about 2 weeks ago as I've heard great things about them. Everything was going fine as of a few days ago, when we began to get hit with rain. A few days ago, I load it up with 2 buckets to go do another full salt run and the spreder just **** off after 10 minutes of use. The error code L on the auger and o on the spreader came up. That translates to low voltage from the battery for over 10 seconds. Fair enough, replaced both batteries with heavy duty batteries only to find out the same thing was happening. Not only that, the plow also stopped working for 5 minutes until I let it cool off.

I went for another spread, to get rid of the buckets in the salter and got the code A on the auger and the spreader was spinning fine, that translates to the auger motor not working.

I go yet again a few hours ago, the spreader works fine for 10 minutes, but again I get the low voltage codes, followed by the auger motor not working codes.

Anyone have these problems before or know how to diagnose them? I know the batteries aren't over worked as they're two heavy duty batteries that only run a plow and spreader unit, no strobes or flood lights.

Any help is appreciated..


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Check all your wiring.


----------

